# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Попса - не попса?

## Lampada

Как твои дела? - Юлия Савичева 
Старая-старая сказка
О бесконечной любви
На красивой на открытке нарисую я улыбку
И пошлю тебе - лови 
Как твои дела?
Веришь ли мечтам
Носишь майку с Че?
Кто вместо меня
Засыпает там
На твоём плече? 
Как твои дела?
Всё равно, знаешь -
Это моя лучшая зима... 
А в небе летают ракеты
И мир начинает с нуля
С Новым Годом поздравляю и от всей души желаю
Не замёрзнуть без меня 
И хоть мне немного обидно
Верю - всё было не зря
Только, думаю, не стану я будить тебя так рано
До второго января 
Как твои дела?
Веришь ли мечтам
Носишь майку с Че?
Кто вместо меня
Засыпает там
На твоём плече? 
Как твои дела?
Всё равно, знаешь -
Это моя лучшая зима... 
Как твои дела?
Всё равно, знаешь -
Это моя лучшая зима... 
Как твои дела?
Веришь ли мечтам
Носишь майку с Че?
Кто вместо меня
Засыпает там
На твоём плече? 
Как твои дела?
Всё равно, знаешь -
Это моя лучшая зима...

----------


## Rtyom

Это вопрос?

----------


## Lampada

> Это вопрос?

 Поставила знак вопроса на всякий случай, чтобы не задеть исполнителей.  Лично я думаю, что попса.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKgMqlW0djs Не виноватая я - Фабрика 
У Оксаны - металлург (угольна гора)
У Светланы - драматург (в театре навсегда)
У Мари - американец (very sexy boy)
У Наташи - итальянец (аморе-море-мой) 
Как у матушки моей
Было восемь дочерей 
Мама, ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я,
Что вот осталась я одна така не сватанная
Не виноватая я, не виноватая я
Все говорят - любовь нагрянет вдруг негаданная 
У Тамары ухажёр (девке повезло)
Знаменитый дирижёр (точно повезло)
У Олеси есть нефтяник (ничего себе)
Есть продюсер у Татьяны (тоже ничего) 
А тому ли я дала
Обещание любить?
Мама, ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я
Все говорят, любовь, любовь, наверное это она
Не виноватая я, не виноватая я
Уж если кто и виноват, то виноват
А мой такой... мог бы стать поэтом
Но и тут что-то не свезло
Ну да зато лучше всех на свете
Он поёт да песни про любовь 
У Оксаны в женихах (мамочки мои)
Появился олигарх (девочки, держись)
У Мари неандерталец (very sexy boy)
С Таней стрёмный итальянец (аморе-море-мой) 
Разве счастливы они
Ведь у них не по-любви
Мама, ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я,
Что не могу я без любви любить богатого
Ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я
Что не могу я без любви любить...
Не виноватая я, не виноватая я,
Что не могу я без любви любить богатого
Ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я,
Что не могу я без любви любить... 
У Оксаны металлург
У Светланы драматург
У Олеси есть нефтяник
Есть продюсер у Татьяны 
У Оксаны олигарх...

----------


## Rtyom

Попса, попса... Чего стыдиться-то?

----------


## Lampada

> Попса, попса... Чего стыдиться-то?

 "Какой попс - таков и приход."   ::

----------


## Rtyom

В данном случае, мне кажется, наоборот.   ::

----------


## flowforever

Все попса..не люблю я фз..прям большая неприязнь)

----------


## Rtyom

Да ФЗ - эт' ваще _убожство_.

----------


## Lampada

Прогноз погоды - Отпетые мошенники

----------


## Chuvak

Попса хороша, когда она написана и поется на Английском языке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я НЕНАВИЖУУУУУУУ русскую попсу (и не слушаю с тех пор как увлекся Английским!!!)

----------


## Rtyom

> Попса хороша, когда она написана и поется на Английском языке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я НЕНАВИЖУУУУУУУ русскую попсу (и не слушаю с тех пор как увлекся Английским!!!)

 Тогда это называется уже попом, популярной музыкой. Там работают профессионалы. Но и там бывает отстой...

----------


## Leof

Да!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Попса хороша, когда она написана и поется на Английском языке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я НЕНАВИЖУУУУУУУ русскую попсу (и не слушаю с тех пор как увлекся Английским!!!)

  а я как раз наоборот думаю, я ненавижу английскую попсу, а люблю русскую!!!   ::

----------


## basurero

> Попса хороша, когда она написана и поется на Английском языке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я НЕНАВИЖУУУУУУУ русскую попсу (и не слушаю с тех пор как увлекся Английским!!!)

 лол! Я думаю наоборот! Английская попса мне надоедает, но в русскую я влюбился до потери сознания.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

подражатель!   ::

----------


## flaice

Не пугайте меня. Во что тут влюбляться? Ни одного приличного исполнителя!

----------


## Chuvak

> Не пугайте меня. Во что тут влюбляться? Ни одного приличного исполнителя!

 Это потому что они изучают Русский язык!!! Для них это полезно!!! (Как и для меня Английская попса!!!)

----------


## Lampada

По дороге на Юг 
Леонид Агутин  
Светит красное ясно-солнышко
Ночка выпита вся до донышка
В зеркалах ещё - башня Спасская
А в багажнике - ласты с маскою 
Той зимой, как знать, 
Если б не было бы нам по пути
С тобой, мой друг,
Время ездить по дороге на Юг
По дороге на Юг 
Облюбованно место дальнее,
Место лучшее, не реальное
Раз плывёт одна, в море лодочка
Наливай вина или водочки 
Той зимой, как знать, 
Если б не было бы нам по пути
С тобой, мой друг,
Время ездить по дороге на Юг 
По дороге, по дороге на Юг
По дороге, по дороге на Юг
По дороге, по дороге на Юг
По дороге, по дороге на Юг 
Надоела городская пыль
Прыгну в автомобиль
Я бы так и погибал, мой друг,
Если б время не катило, если б время не отправилось бы 
Прямо по дороге на Юг  
Только той зимой, как знать, 
Если б не было бы нам по пути
С тобой, мой друг,
Время ездить по дороге на Юг  
По дороге, по дороге на Юг
По дороге, по дороге на Юг
По дороге, по дороге на Юг
По дороге, по дороге на Юг

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSyz7JIWnHs   Группа Звери 
Вот и всё - я обещаю любить
Вот и всё - и моё слово закон
Вот и всё - надо уметь уходить
Вот и всё - я закрываю сезон 
Зачем и кому все песни мои?
Лететь одному, сбивая столбы
Такие как я живут один час
Запомни меня таким как сейчас 
Вот и всё - кто был сильнее меня?
Вот и всё - кто был с тобою на ты?
Всё как есть, дальше пустые слова
Вот и всё - вечная память, лети! 
Зачем и кому все песни мои?
Лететь одному, сбивая столбы
Такие как я живут один час
Запомни меня таким как сейчас 
Вот и всё - я обещаю гореть
Ярче всех, и до конца, до конца
Быть собой и ни о чём не жалеть
Вот и всё - просто запомни меня! 
Зачем и кому все песни мои?
Лететь одному, сбивая столбы
Такие как я живут один час
Запомни меня таким как сейчас  
Зачем и кому все песни мои?
Лететь одному, сбивая столбы
Такие как я живут один час
Запомни меня таким как сейчас
Таким как сейчас

----------


## basurero

> Не пугайте меня. Во что тут влюбляться? Ни одного приличного исполнителя!

 ЛОл, я так думаю относительно английской попсы! 
....ну, может быть, "влюбляться" слишком сильное слово, но все еще русская попса мне нравится.

----------


## Lampada

Почему 
Чичерина 
Где-то за окнами кричат
Ночные электрички-истерички.
Ты спишь, а я рисую тебя.
Третья пачка сигарет -
Хорошо, что закончились спички. 
Не знаю почему, не могу, бросить тебя не могу,
Жить без тебя и с тобой не могу.
Не знаю почему, уже на пол-пути
Твои глаза не дают мне уйти, почему? 
Если во сне захочешь летать,
Возьми меня с собой - я не буду мешать,
А рассправив крылья о стекла витрин,
Несёмся с ветром за солнечным светом. 
Не знаю почему, не могу, бросить тебя не могу
Жить без тебя и с тобой не могу.
Не знаю почему, уже на пол-пути
Твои глаза не дают мне уйти, почему?

----------


## Lampada

Алкоголик 
Группа Ботаника 
Пальцем на окне рисую нолик
Я - потомственный алкоголик
Птичка прыгает с ветки на ветку
А на меня фискалят соседки:
Сиротой при живом отце росту
Мама говорила мне, что я не вырасту,
Если буду подбирать окурки
Если буду водиться с Юркой
С рыжим Юркой с нашего двора
У него глазищи красные с утра
У него огнём душа горит
Он не ведает сам чего творит
Такие вытворяет штуки, 
От которых трясутся руки
Не обуздан и расхлябан
На него не смотрят бабы
А на меня нельзя смотреть без боли
Я - потомственный алкоголик
Но надоело мне жить как прежде
Так подарите мне луч надежды
А говорят я на отца похожий
И походкою и рожей
Я похож, но не надо тревожиться
Ведь я же сын своего отца
Под моим окном лужи пенятся
Может, всё же что-то переменится
Потерял себя во вчерашнем дне
А в сегодняшнем я оказался на дне
Прошу проходите мимо
Умоляю не плюйте в спину
Я и так уже всеми покинут
Мой рассудок до конца опрокинут 
Пальцем на окне рисую нолик
Я - потомственный алкоголик. 
 Музыка и слова - Тихон.

----------


## Lampada

Стихи в метро 
Группа Пропаганда 
Он не читал стихи в метро, 
Считая пуговки её пальто. 
Она ломалась (всё не то!), 
Краснея под беретом. 
Тюльпаны жёлтые дарил, 
В кино на разное водил, 
Наверно, в бежевом плаще.  
Он был - что надо! И, вообще, 
Она его не слушала. 
Смотрела в потолок. 
А он шептал на ушко ей, 
Что очень одинок. 
И в замшевой перчаточке 
Ждала ее рука 
Очередного жёлтого цветка.  
Она вертелась, хохоча, 
И снова, в поисках плаща, 
Глаза искали силуэт 
На станции невзрачной. 
Она подумала: «Придёт». 
А он подумал, что не ждет. 
Наверно, в бежевом плаще 
Он был что надо и, вообще,  
Она его не слушала, 
Смотрела в потолок. 
А он шептал на ушко ей, 
Что очень одинок. 
И в замшевой перчаточке 
Ждала ее рука 
Очередного жёлтого цветка.  
Она его не слушала, 
Смотрела в потолок, 
А он шептал на ушко ей, 
Что очень одинок. 
И в замшевой перчаточке 
Ждала ее рука 
Очередного жёлтого цветка.

----------


## Lampada

Вне зоны доступа
Группа  Город 312 
Всё просто получается 
   Мира маятник качается 
   А свет переключается на звук 
   На расстоянии выстрела 
   Рассчитывать бессмысленно 
   Что истина не выскользнет из рук 
   И не порвётся бесконечный круг  
   Вне зоны доступа мы не опознаны 
   Вне зоны доступа мы дышим воздухом 
   Вне зоны доступа вполне осознанно 
   Вне зоны доступа мы 
   Вне зоны доступа мы 
   Вне зоны доступа  
   Совсем необязательно 
   Ждать помощи спасателей 
   Два шага по касательной наверх 
   Две жизни до сближения 
   И до изнеможения 
   Скрыв местоположение от всех 
   Незримые за полосой помех  
   Вне зоны доступа мы не опознаны 
   Вне зоны доступа мы дышим воздухом 
   Вне зоны доступа вполне осознанно 
   Вне зоны доступа мы 
   Вне зоны доступа мы 
   Вне зоны доступа

----------


## Lampada

Унца-унца 
Группа Мартини

----------


## Lampada

Карлсон вернулся 
Группа Скорость

----------


## charlestonian

Da kakiye tam v Rossii "popsi"  :: ???
Smeshno prosto.

----------


## Lampada

Надежда умирает последней 
Песня Олега Газманова 
Смотри, как гонит ветер жёлтый лист
На первом льду последней лужи ноября.
Сотри воспоминаний сон дурной и вытри слёзы,
Пусть глаза твои горят.
Заря заставит рыжим светом вспыхнуть дом,
Огнём в твоих глазах опять горя
Не зря. Моя рука давно устала, затекла,
Но я целую твою голову слегка,
И пусть умрёт моя рука. 
Припев:
Надежда умирает последней,
Но я её по крови наследник.
Надежда умирает последней,
Сметая все мосты за собой.
Надежда умирает последней,
Но за удачей рвёмся по следу,
Бокалы бьём вдвоём напоследок
Спасёт в который раз нас любовь. 
Поплачь, и пусть печали ручеёк
Слезами сладкой грусти катится в моря.
И вскачь олень надежды нас умчит
И бросит ночью прямо в простынь января.
Надень одежды светлые надежды,
Да спасут они как прежде от невзгод.
Задень, задень струну моей любви, пускай поёт,
И от беды она одна тебя спасёт,
И пусть печаль твоя умрёт. 
Припев

----------


## Remyisme

Английская попса, тоже бывает тупая но, русская еще тупее.

----------


## Lampada

До скорой встречи
Группа Звери 
Вчерашний вечер, из подворотни, на всё согласен
Спасаться нечем и я охотник и я опасен
И очень скоро ещё минута и доверяю
И мухоморы, конечно круто но тоже вряд ли 
   До скорой встречи, до скорой встречи,
   Моя любовь к тебе навечно
   До скорой встречи, до скорой встречи 
Тычинка-пестик - любовь научит, совсем не пошло,
Когда мы вместе, никто не круче, но это в прошлом
И я не знаю, и я теряю вчерашний вечер,
Моя смешная, моя сквозная, до скорой встречи 
   До скорой встречи, до скорой встречи,
   Моя любовь к тебе навечно
   До скорой встречи, до скорой встречи 
Моя love-story короче ночи, смотрю на время,
И беспонтово мотает счётчик такси на север
И я не знаю и я теряю вчерашний вечер,
Моя смешная, моя родная, до скорой встречи 
   До скорой встречи, до скорой встречи,
   Моя любовь к тебе навечно
   До скорой встречи, до скорой встречи

----------


## charlestonian

Christmas poem from "da hood:" 
Wuz de nite befo Crimmus;
...
(Edited. L. Раздел называется "In Russian ONLY")

----------


## Юрка

Чичерина
ТУ-ЛУ-ЛА 
Я стою на краю, на обрыве, над рекой
Не могу пошевелить ни рукой, ни головой
Защемило сердце мне, в голове замкнуло
Мне осталось только петь то, что ветром в голову надуло 
Припев:
Ту-лу-а, ту-лу-ла, ту-ту-ту-лу-ла
В голове моей замкнуло, ла-а
Ту-лу-ла, ту-лу-ла, ту-ту-ту-лу-ла
Ветром в голову надуло, ла-ла-ла-а 
Ты ушёл от меня к рыжей женщине хромой
Моя мама запретила возвращаться мне домой
Моя левая нога с края соскользнула
Мне осталось только петь то, что ветром в голову надуло

----------


## Юрка

Линда
ВОРОНА. 
Тикают так, как вулканы поют.
Реки стоят - воду больше не пьют.
Ты, как они. Я же, как ворона. 
Стекла не бьют, потому что их нет.
Сказка о том, где был солнечный свет.
Я же пою, где поет ворона. 
Кто-то стрелял и хотел напугать.
Я же сижу и не буду стоять.
Я не они - я же, как ворона! 
Птицы от них улетают совсем.
Город затих - повинуется всем.
Я же лечу, как летит ворона. 
Я ворона, я ворона на-на-на-на.
Я ворона, я ворона на-на-на-на.
Я ворона, я ворона на-на-на-на.
На-на-на-на-на, на-на-на-на-на. 
Тикают так, как вулканы поют.
Реки стоят - воду больше не пьют.
Ты, как они. Я же, как ворона.

----------


## Юрка

Маша и медведи
Любочка.  
Синенькая юбочка
Ленточка в косе
Кто не знает Любочку
Любу знают все
Девочки на празднике
Соберутся в круг
Ах, как танцует Любочка 
Припев:
Liebe-liebe
Amore-amore
Либо-либо
Любовь 
Дужица и юбочка
И ленточка в косе
Все глядят на Любочку
Радуются все
Но если к этой Любочке
Вы придете в дом
Там вы эту девочку 
Припев  
Синенькая юбочка
Ленточка в косе
Кто не знает Любочку
Любу знают все
Случается, что девочки
Бывают очень грубыми
Но не обязательно 
Припев

----------


## Юрка

Тату.
Нас не догонят. 
Только скажи,
Дальше нас двое.
Только огни
Аэродрома.
Мы убежим,
Нас не догонят.
Дальше от них,
Дальше от дома.
Ночь-проводник
Спрячь наши тени
За облака.
За облаками
Нас не найдут,
Нас не изменят.
Им не достать
Звезды руками. 
Припев:
Небо уронит
Ночь на ладони.
Нас не догонят,
Нас не догонят.
Небо уронит
Ночь на ладони.
Нас не догонят,
Нас не догонят. 
Нас не догонят... 
Мы убежим,
Все будет просто.
Ночь упадет,
Небо уронит.
И пустота на перекрестках.
И пустота нас не догонит.
Не говори, им не понятно.
Только без них,
Только не мимо.
Лучше никак,
Но не обратно.
Только не с ними.
Только не с ними. 
Нас не догонят... 
Припев. 
Нас не догонят...

----------


## Юрка

Глюкоза. *Невеста*  
Полночь уже и почти никого 
Я знаю точно - придёт, ожидаю его 
Конечно, дергаюсь немного, может быть, ты забыл 
Хотя вчера по телефону он секреты открыл 
Все секреты по карманам, я гуляю с доберманом-а 
Автомобиль подлетел и зовёт 
И ты выходишь ко мне, ты похожий на торт 
Такой же белый и красивый - никому не отдам 
И то, что влипла я, по пояс видел и доберман 
Я попробую кусочек и дойдем с тобой до точек-е  
Припев:
Я буду вместо, вместо, вместо неё 
Твоя невеста, честно, честная yo 
Я буду вместо, вместо, вместо неё 
Твоя  
Чёрный салон, кожа и крокодил 
И сразу ты на педаль до конца надавил 
На заднем разные журналы и ГАИ без проблем 
Не знаю, как тебя поймала, мой любимый спортсмен 
На серебряной машине мы в кино на Тарантино-о  
Припев.

----------


## mishau_

> Глюкоза. 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя невеста, честно, честная yo 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя

 По крайней мере эта курица именно так поёт, уо.   ::  
А вообще, в слове "попса" буква "с" уже давно лишняя, да и п надо бы на "ж" менять.

----------


## Юрка

> По крайней мере эта курица именно так поёт, уо.

 Ничего не поделаешь, московский говорок  ::    

> А вообще, в слове "попса" буква "с" уже давно лишняя, да и п надо бы на "ж" менять.

 А мне нравится.   ::

----------


## mishau_

Не, это уже не московский. У нас среднее между "а" и "о" и ударение на первый слог, а не на оба. Это уже от гопоты, наверное, пошло типа-а, чиста-а, прямо как на зоне какой.

----------


## Оля

> Ничего не поделаешь, московский говорок

 Ты не прав  :P

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Песня Олега ГаЗманова

 Спасибо.  Исправила.

----------


## mishau_

Не за что, я тоже исправил  ::   
А я еще и слоган придумал: 
Да предпочтём убожеству Газманова божественность Гамзатова! 
Вот.    ::

----------


## laxxy

[quote=mishau_] 

> Глюкоза. 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя невеста, честно, честная yo 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя

 По крайней мере эта курица именно так поёт, уо.   :: [/quote:uiu2j08c]
Isn't that a proper pronunciation?
I personally don't like the Moscow speech too much, but it does not sound wrong in this case imo. Of course she is stressing the syllable too much and this is why it sounds like that, but it's quite common to do that in songs.

----------


## Оля

laxxy, звук [йер], так же как и звук [крышка] не равен звуку [а].
В Москве (да и нигде, по-моему) не говорят "вместааа". Этот гласный редуцируется.

----------


## laxxy

> laxxy, звук [йер], так же как и звук [крышка] не равен звуку [а].
> В Москве (да и нигде, по-моему) не говорят "вместааа". Этот гласный редуцируется.

 I know that, but you are talking about regular speech. This is a song, so she is stressing the last syllable more, and the sound becomes closer to an 'a'. Imo. Well, at least I didn't notice it when I heard the song, maybe I need to listen to it again.

----------


## Оля

> maybe I need to listen to it again.

 I don't advise it to you   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  maybe I need to listen to it again.   I don't advise it to you

 why? I think it's a nice song  ::

----------


## Оля

> why? I think it's a nice song

 Are you serious?   ::  
P.S. Кстати, раздел называется "In Russian ONLY". Нас сейчас всех отмодерят!   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  why? I think it's a nice song    Are you serious?

 да, вполне. Почему нет?   

> P.S. Кстати, раздел называется "In Russian ONLY". Нас сейчас всех отмодерят!

 Ой, извини.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Ту-ла-ла 
Песня Юлии Чичериной

----------


## Lampada

Ворона- Видеоклип 
Поёт Линда

----------


## Lampada

Любочка 
Группа "Маша и медведи"

----------


## Lampada

Нас не догонят 
Группа Тату

----------


## Lampada

Невеста 
Группа Глюкоза

----------


## Lampada

Сама по себе - Тутси, Иволга - Иванушки Инт, А потому что - Карина М 
Cердце в ладонях, небо в облаках
Глаза без слёз в темных очках
Мерцают мысли-маяки
Сказала: "Да", в смысле далеки
Что-то, где-то спето про это
Но нету совета и нет ответа
Я и не жду, я иду себе иду 
Я иду, иду, иду теперь сама по себе
И не враг тебе, и не друг тебе
Душа порезалась об острые края
Остался шрам, я больше не твоя 
Я иду, иду, иду теперь сама по себе
И не враг тебе, и не друг тебе
Любовь моя потерялась
Ушла, не вернулась, а я осталась 
Помеха справа, не подрезай
Глаза закрой, баю-баю-бай
Спит мое сердце до поры
Оно вне времени, я вне игры
Дышишь, любишь, больше не будешь
У метро мерзнешь, ждешь и куришь
Я и не жду - я иду, себе иду 
Я иду, иду, иду теперь сама по себе
И не враг тебе, и не друг тебе
Душа порезалась об острые края
Остался шрам, я больше не твоя 
Я иду, иду, иду теперь сама по себе
И не враг тебе, и не друг тебе
Любовь моя потерялась
Ушла, не вернулась, а я осталась
______________________________________ 
Лалала... 
Летала иволга над Волгою
Летала иволга
И пела иволга над Волгою
И пела иволга
Иволга
Быть дождю
Иволга
Да, быть дождю 
Гадала девушка на милого
Роняя лепестки
И уносила Волга-иволга
Девчоночьи мечты
Иволга
Быть дождю
Иволга 
Лалала...  
Когда-нибудь ты своё счастье приметишь
Далёко ли, близко ли, будет оно
Не знаешь пока ты, на всём белом свете
Оно называется просто любовь 
Лалала... 
Проснулась девушка на берегу
Трава примятая
А над рекою золотым кольцом
Застыла радуга
Иволга
Быть дождю 
Иволга
Быть дождю  
Кружила иволга над Волгою
Ловила капельки
Заторопилась девушка домой
Влетит от маменьки
Иволга
Быть дождю
Иволга 
Лалала... 
Когда-нибудь ты своё счастье приметишь
Далёко ли, близко ли, будет оно
Не знаешь пока ты, на всём белом свете
Оно называется просто любовь 
Лалала...
________________________________________

----------


## Basil77

[quote=laxxy] 

> Originally Posted by "Юрка":216xwipm  Глюкоза. 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя невеста, честно, честная yo 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя    По крайней мере эта курица именно так поёт, уо.

 Isn't that a proper pronunciation?
I personally don't like the Moscow speech too much, but it does not sound wrong in this case imo. Of course she is stressing the syllable too much and this is why it sounds like that, but it's quite common to do that in songs.[/quote:216xwipm]
Для меня звучит вполне естественно. Я раньше и внимания никогда не обращал, что она особо на "а" налегает.

----------


## mishau_

> Для меня звучит вполне естественно. Я раньше и внимания никогда не обращал, что она особо на "а" налегает.

 Конечно, это уже серьёзный прогресс в сравнении с "попробуй ням-ням-чжага-чжага му-у... му-у-у"  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Для меня звучит вполне естественно. Я раньше и внимания никогда не обращал, что она особо на "а" налегает.   Конечно, это уже серьёзный прогресс в сравнении с "попробуй ням-ням-чжага-чжага му-у... му-у-у"

 Так, кажись, это не она поёт.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Они для меня все одинаковые.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Божья коровка
"Гранитный камушек" 
В этот вечер снова ждёт тебя другой
Это он украл любовь у нас с тобой
Не ходи к нему на встречу, не ходи
У него гранитный камушек в груди
Не ходи к нему на встречу, не ходи
У него гранитный камушек в груди 
Пусть он ходит за тобою по пятам
Ты не верь его обманчивым словам
Он слова тебе красиво говорит,
Только каменное сердце не болит
Он слова тебе красиво говорит,
Только каменное сердце не болит 
Ты останешься одна среди берёз
Ты прольёшь ещё не мало горьких слёз
Он тебя не пожалеет, не простит,
Твоё сердце разобьётся о гранит
Он тебя не пожалеет, не простит,
Твоё сердце разобьётся о гранит 
Твоё счастье разлетится на куски,
Ты с ума сойдёшь от горя и тоски
Не ходи к нему на встречу, не ходи
У него гранитный камушек в груди
Не ходи к нему на встречу, не ходи
У него гранитный камушек в груди

----------


## Юрка

Юлия Савичева
"Высоко" 
Не забывай
Помни меня
Ты не один
Навсегда вдвоём 
Не забывай
Пламя огня
Где мы с тобой
Греем себя 
Я улечу в себе
Я улечу к тебе... 
На небо за звездой
Высоко...
Тихий полёт
Это легко... 
На небо за звездой
Высоко...
Тихий полёт
Это легко... 
Не забывай
Сердце моё
Песни мои
Навсегда с тобой 
Не забывай
Ночи без сна
Где мы с тобой
Я не одна 
Я улечу в себе...
Я улечу к тебе... 
На небо за звездой...
Высоко...
Тихий полёт...
Это легко... 
На небо за звездой...
Высоко...
Тихий полёт...
Это легко... 
Не забывай...

----------


## Lampada

P.S. (постскриптум)
Саша Даль

----------


## Lampada

Стихи в метро
Группа Пропаганда

----------


## Юрка

Группа Hi-Fi *«Седьмой лепесток»* 
Ароматы ванили, сладкой ваты клубы
Надо мной проплывают пропадая вдали
Заплетаются косы виноградной лозы
Оставляя улыбки и немного слезы 
А дождь на окнах рисует
Напоминая о твоих поцелуях
Всё дело в том, что дождь ничем не рискует
А я боюсь, что потерял тебя 
Я невозможно скучаю
Я очень болен, я почти умираю
А где-то ты и ничего не узнаешь
И я боюсь, что потерял тебя 
Ты по Малой Ордынке по Крещатику я
На весёлых картинках мы не находим себя
Нам осталась в награду, может быть повезло
Горы битого счастья, да седьмой лепесток 
А дождь на окнах рисует
Напоминая о твоих поцелуях
Всё дело в том, что дождь ничем не рискует
А я боюсь, что потерял тебя 
Я невозможно скучаю
Я очень болен, я почти умираю
А где-то ты и ничего не узнаешь
И я боюсь, что потерял тебя

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlkt_NwpeLw  *Эх, дал бы кто взаймы* 
Автор слов - Трофимов С., композитор - Трофимов С.  
Опять зимою наступили холода.
Ушла, как водится, горячая вода.
На кухне греюсь в холодильнике всю ночь -
Закаляюсь поневоле, все бактерии прочь. 
Потолок ледяной,
Стены ледяные тоже,
Круче Родины родной,
Только молотком по роже. 
В семь утра пора бежать
На любимую работу.
Хоть чего-то своровать,
Лишь бы было там чего-то. 
Вон говорят в Сибири,
На заводе Тяжмаш,
Мужики тачают гири,
Деньги делят на шабаш. 
Наши танки стали легче,
Стал короче миномёт,
Но зато намного крепче,
Мускулистее народ. 
А в нашем цеху по заточке булавок,
Нам нечего дать на подпольный прилавок.
Одна зарплата, да и то не всегда,
Слава Богу, есть машина -
Потаксёрить иногда. 
Эх, дал бы кто взаймы
До следующей зимы
И позабыл об этом.
Эх, дал бы кто взаймы... 
Моя супруга пишет кляузу в ООН -
Мол, дайте кипяточку во второй микрорайон.
Раз мы таперича единая семья,
Знать, все доллары поровну, на то мы и родня. 
Фигня, мы для них, как комар на заднице,
Миллионы голодранцев с ядерною палицей.
И к тому же с нашей думой, чисто всенародною,
Сколько денег не давай, нам сидеть голодными. 
Там любого могут дёрнуть на Сенат,
Им плевать, что ты, в натуре, всенародный депутат.
Мол, покайся при народе, где, почём и сколько раз,
Мы хотя и на свободе, но закон всему указ. 
Вот если б этих самых янки,
С их джакузи и бидэ,
К нашей власти, коммуналкам
И родной ГИБДД.
ГИБДД, ГИБДД, ГИБДД нау.
ГИБДД, ГИБДД, ГИБДД нау.
ГИБДД, ГИБДД, ГИБДД нау. 
Янки сдохли бы на следующий день! 
Эх, дал бы кто взаймы
До следующей зимы
И позабыл об этом.
Эх, дал бы кто взаймы... 
Сосед, зараза, мне подкинул геморрой,
Сломал все стены у меня над головой.
Весь дом колбасит под отбойный молоток -
Та-та-та та-та-та тапочки срываются с ног. 
Чтобы евроремонт обошёлся даром,
Нанимайте молдаван из села Ротару.
Через год потолок вдарит вам по темечку,
И паркет между ног встанет помаленечку. 
Нам бы вечно всё задаром,
Чтобы на халявочку.
Пусть убого и коряво,
Но зато подарочек. 
Эх раз, ещё раз, ещё много, много,
Чтобы ни было у нас, всё не "Слава Богу". 
Эх, дал бы кто взаймы
До следующей зимы
И позабыл об этом.
Эх, дал бы кто взаймы
До следующей зимы
И позабыл об этом. 
Ага, ага, щас, как-же...
Времена нынче не те,
В долг нынче не дают.
Так что надо чё-то самому думать.
Вот так..

----------


## Leof

http://subscribe.ru/archive/rest.joke.m ... 14527.html 
из программы Comedy Club
говорит и поёт Гарик Мартиросян 
"А сейчас мы переместимся на год вперёд, дело в том, что выходит масса песен новых на нашей эстраде, и сегодня мы презентируем, такая музыкальная фантазия, новые песни популярных исполнителей. Итак, две тысячи шестой год, презентация новой песни Александра Серова. 
-Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья, сегодня презентация моей новой песни. В моей новой песне, как и во всех моих остальных ста семнадцати тысячах песнях, поётся о женщинах, влюблённых в меня. Поём вместе, моя новая песня, как и все мои остальные песни, называется "Рождественская грусть". 
Злая ночь в объятьях твоих плеч, 
В пелене страсти облаков, 
Твой образ в сияньи тысяч свеч, 
Дождь с разлукой разделил любовь. 
А может ночью я к тебе вернусь, 
И злая боль прогонит злую грусть, 
А может снова мне найти любовь, 
А может найти грусть мне вновь. 
И снова образ твой в окне и дождь, 
И снова ты принадлежишь не мне, 
И снова ОУ ОУ ОУ О... 
И снова Йе и йе и йе и йе... 
И снова Оу Йе!  
Следующую песню представляет группа Муммий Тролль. 
-Добрый день, сегодня презентация нашей новой песни. В нашей новой песне, как и во всех остальных наших миллиардах песнях использованы все русские слова в случайном порядке. Поэтому подпеваем, не ошибёмся точно. Итак, новая песня нашей группы "Муммий Тролль".  
Удивляешшься ле, зубы чистишшь ле, 
Чавкаешшь ле, какаешь ле, 
Вспомни занавески в оковах берлог, 
И слов прощаний неминуемая 
И себе говоришь..  
...Если кто не понял, это уже припев...  
Я болею тобой, океан, 
Я болею тобой, берлога, 
Лалай, лалай, лалай.. 
Ленин на груди октябрёнок.. 
Лалай, лалай, лалай.. 
Стержнями ле, 
Прежними ле, 
Брежнев ли, 
Был гостьею, нет, 
Языками, 
Дельфинёнок ца цап...   
И наконец свою новую песню представляет замечательная группа "Гости из будущего". 
-Добрый вечер, мои дорогие, мои хорошие, сегодня наша группа презентирует свою новую песню, я и вот тот человек, который сзади стоит на синтезаторе. И наша новая песня очень хорошая, подпеваем все вместе, отличная песня.  
От твоего взгляда каменею, 
От твоих признаний немею, 
Кроме тебя никого не имею, 
Зашла вчера в кожгалантерею, 
Я в бесконечность улетала, 
Руки твои целовала, 
Шею твою обнимала, 
Но мне было этого мало, 
Я улетала в бесконечность, 
В счастье, обутое в вечность, 
В сердце моём беспечность, 
Я целовала твою конечность, 
Наших чувств революция, 
Твоих признаний эволюция, 
Мне нужна твоя резолюция, 
Наших страданий поллюция...  
Все вместе припев!  
Жалко, жалко, 
Гулко, гулко, 
Палка, палка, 
Булка, булка. 
Гибко, гибко, 
Жутко, жутко, 
Рыбка, рыбка, 
Куртка, куртка. 
Мелко, мелко, 
Руки, руки, 
Белка, белка, 
Брюки, брюки. 
Близко, близко, 
Сиська, сиська, 
Польша, Польша, 
Тув! И не звони мне больше! 
Ла ра ла ла, 
Ла ра ла ла 
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла. 
И не звони мне больше! " 
На мой взгляд, пародии Мартиросяна ничем не уступают по своему содержанию песням самих исполнителей. Особенно удачно удалось автору пародий отразить содержание песен группы "Гости из будущего".

----------


## Rtyom

Ты это сам набивал?  ::

----------


## Leof

Тёма, эта тема вот здесь  :P http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12726 
Нет, Тём, я скопировал и вставил фрагмент текста с сайта, ссылка на который указана в верху моего предыдущего сообщения.

----------


## AD

> Глюкоза.  
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё
> Твоя невеста, честно, честная yo 
> Я буду вместа, вместа, вместа неё 
> Твоя

 А я говорю, что это цветочки. Сейчас вы должны набраться мужества, дабы не опрокинуться в шок от нижеследующих строк из песни Агаты Кристи.   

> Отче наш ежи еси 
> Семь волков одна волчихА 
> Взвейся ветер наше лихА 
> В чисто поле унеси 
> Меня не будет завтрА 
> Тебя не будет завтрА 
> Всех нас не будет завтрА 
> Сегодня или завтрА

 И мое мнение здесь таково - обе песни отличные. Отличные от однообразия росийско-эстрадной массы.

----------


## Lampada

> ... из песни Агаты Кристи. 
> Отче наш ежи еси 
> Семь волков одна волчихА 
> Взвейся ветер наше лихА 
> В чисто поле унеси 
> Меня не будет завтрА 
> Тебя не будет завтрА 
> Всех нас не будет завтрА 
> Сегодня или завтрА ...

 Привет, АД! http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02

----------


## AD

Привет, Lampada.
Жаль, что я не могу посмотреть содержимое твоей ссылки. Но я готов предположить, что там есть что-то полезное для меня, а посему спасибо тебе.

----------


## Leof

> Привет, LampadА.
> Жаль, что я не могУ посмотреть содержимоЕ твоей ссылкИ. Но я готов предположить, что там есть что-то полезноЕ для менЯ, а посемУ спасибА тебЕ.

 Привет *AD*  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Привет, Lampada.
> Жаль, что я не могу посмотреть содержимое твоей ссылки. Но я готов предположить, что там есть что-то полезное для меня, а посему спасибо тебе.

 По этой ссылке с этого сайта http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=1010 можно прослушать "Мотоциклетку".

----------


## AD

> По этой ссылке с этого сайта http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product.asp?sku=1010 можно прослушать "Мотоциклетку".

 Понятно. Спасибо. Я бы с удовольствием, но на моем рабочем месте отсутствует какая-либо мультимедиа. Даже радио нет. Вообще, уменя уже давно имеется подозрение, что я безнадежно отстал от современной музыкальной жизни. С одной стороны это досадно, с другой же, не думаю, что лишился чего-то особенно интересного. Здесь я говорю не только о русской попсе, но о музыке вообще. Мне вполне хватает Бетховена, Deep Purplre и еще несколько десятков имен и наименований, которые зарекомендовали себя в моих глазах. В этом топике не было еще достаточно много критики русской попсы, а в соседнем русского рока, чтобы соответствовать тому положению вещей, что Россия одна из самых критикуемых стран. Однако, я понимаю еще, когда ругаются на русских где-нибудь на курорте, но какие неудобства может создать музыка, после чего начинают кричать "не вздумайте слушать русскую попсу и вообще русскую музыку - она примитивна, а значит это зло!" Лично я не имею ничего против танцев с бубнами каких-нибудь примитивных народов, если только мне не грозит при этом быть съеденым.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
О. Газманов - Балтийский берег 
Я вернулся в город мой на краю страны
Город детства, где прибой лижет валуны
Знаю, пробивал не зря стены трех границ
Наконец увижу я свет знакомых лиц 
Балтийский берег - рыжая заря
Упала в море гроздью янтаря
Балтийский берег, волны и туман
Балтийский берег, ты мой талисман 
Я ворвусь отчаянно в первую волну
Несмотря на крики чаек волны обниму
Вспомню первую любовь, счастье до небес
Первый вечер нашей встречи там, где волнорез 
Балтийский берег - рыжая заря
Упала в море гроздью янтаря
Балтийский берег, волны и туман
Балтийский берег, ты мой талисман 
Вспомню как меня качали волны желтых дюн
А в глазах твоих искрилось отраженье лун
Вспомню вкус соленых губ, пламени закат
Плавил золото волос в золоте песка 
Балтийский берег - рыжая заря
Упала в море гроздью янтаря
Балтийский берег, волны и туман
Балтийский берег, ты мой талисман 
Балтийский берег - рыжая заря
Упала в море гроздью янтаря
Балтийский берег, волны и туман
Балтийский берег, ты мой талисман 
Балтийский берег... 
Балтийский берег - рыжая заря
Упала в море гроздью янтаря
Балтийский берег, волны и туман
Балтийский берег, ты мой талисман 
Балтийский берег - рыжая заря
Упала в море гроздью янтаря
Балтийский берег, волны и туман
Балтийский берег, ты мой талисман

----------


## Юрка

Группа Лицей *Осень*  
Свет твоего окна
Для меня погас,
Стало вдруг темно
И стало всё равно
Есть он или нет
Тот волшебный цвет. 
Свет твоего окна,
Свет моей любви
Боль моей любви.
Ты отпусти меня,
Ты отпусти меня
И больше не зови,
Не зови, не зови 
Осень, осень,
Лес остыл и листья сбросил,
И лихой
Ветер гонит их за мной.
Осень, осень,
Ну давай у листьев спросим:
Где он май, вечный май? 
Свет твоего окна,
Был он или нет?
И выпал первый снег.
Снег - это же вода,
Растает и уйдёт,
Как моя беда,
Раз и навсегда. 
Осень, осень,
Лес остыл и листья сбросил,
И лихой
Ветер гонит их за мной.
Осень, осень,
Ну давай у листьев спросим:
Где он май, вечный май? 
Осень, осень,
Ну давай у листьев спросим:
Где он май, вечный май?

----------


## Юрка

Николай Носков *Это здорово*  
В этом мире я гость непрошенный
Отовсюду здесь веет холодом
Непотерянный, но заброшенный
Я один на один с городом 
Среди подлости и предательства
И суда на расправу скорого
Есть приятное обстоятельство
Я люблю тебя - это здорово
Это здорово, это здорово 
Я навеки останусь видимо
В этих списках пропавших без вести
На фронтах той войны невидимой
Одарённости с бесполезностью 
Всюду принципы невмешательства
Вместо золота плавят олово
Но есть приятное обстоятельство
Я люблю тебя - это здорово
Это здорово, это здорово 
В царстве глупости и стяжательства
Среди гор барахла казенного
Есть приятное обстоятельство
Я люблю тебя (я люблю тебя) 
Я навеки даю обязательство
Что не стану добычей ворона
Есть особое обстоятельство
Я люблю тебя...
Я люблю тебя - это здорово
Это здорово...
Это здорово...

----------


## Rtyom

Три орфографические ашипки в тексте. Это аффторское?

----------


## Zaya

Ты это ещё и читаешь?))
Глянула. "Прест*а*вилась", да. Больше искать не буду.

----------


## Lampada

> Ты это ещё и читаешь?))
> Глянула. "Прест*а*вилась", да. Больше искать не буду.

 Виновата, не прочитала текст, только копипэйстет.
Да, краем глаза заметила _плахой_, подумала, что это специально.

----------


## Rtyom

Да, там ещё одна нашлась...  ::  
Иногда почитываю.  ::

----------


## Юрка

Ненси *Дым сигаpет с ментолом* 
Дым сигаpет с ментолом
Пьяный yгаp качает
В глаза ты смотpишь дpyгомy
Котоpый тебя ласкает 
А я нашёл дpyгyю
Хоть не люблю, но целyю
А когда я её обнимаю
Всё pавно о тебе вспоминаю 
Гyбы твои как маки
Платье по моде носишь
Себя ты емy pаздаpишь
Меня же знать не хочешь 
А я нашёл дpyгyю
Хоть не люблю, но целyю
А когда я её обнимаю
Всё pавно о тебе вспоминаю 
Завтpа я бyдy дома
Завтpа я бyдy пьяный
Hо никогда не забyдy
Как к щеке пpикоснyлся гyбами 
А я нашёл дpyгyю
Хоть не люблю, но целyю
А когда я её обнимаю
Всё pавно о тебе вспоминаю 
Лyчше меня пpости
Бpось, и веpнись ко мне
Пpости за то, что yшёл с дpyгой
Пpости за то, что yшла и ты

----------


## Rtyom

«Н*э*нси»

----------


## mishau_

Бобров в попсу записали. Прикольно.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Бобров в попсу записали. Прикольно.

 Спасибо, я перетащила их в "Русский рок". А чё ты мне это в личку не написал?  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Жанна Фриске! 
<3I love her<3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~  http://youtube.com/watch?v=UEHC6QeCVHA 
Ла-ла-ла 
 Ла ла ла
Ла ла ла ла ла ла
Ла ла ла ла ла
Ла ла ла
Ла ла ла ла ла ла
Ла ла ла ла ла 
За окном шумит высокая трава,
И от радости кружится голова,
Эта осень нас с ума сведёт опять.
Позади остались грозы и дожди,
Не грусти, а просто в гости приходи,
Мне тебе о многом нужно рассказать. 
У у уе
Я скучаю по тебе.
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла
Танцуют звёзды и луна,
А ты опять сидишь один,
А ты всё смотришь из окна.
Давай пойдём с тобой туда,
Где нет ни снега, ни дождя,
Где мы останемся вдвоём,
Где будем только ты и я. 
Давай пойдём туда,
Давай пойдём сюда,
Давай пойдём вдвоём.
Давай пойдём сюда,
Давай пойдём туда,
Пойдём со мной come on. 
В синем море мы качались на волнах,
Мы мечтали, мы летали в облаках,
На проблемы до утра махнув рукой. 
Ты смеёшься как ребёнок, как дитя.
Я хочу тебе заметить не шутя,
Я до этого не знала, ты какой. 
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла
Танцуют звёзды и луна,
А ты опять сидишь один,
А ты всё смотришь из окна.
Давай пойдём с тобой туда,
Где нет ни снега, ни дождя,
Где мы останемся вдвоём,
Где будем только ты и я. 
Давай пойдём туда,
Давай пойдём сюда,
Давай пойдём вдвоём.
Давай пойдём сюда,
Давай пойдём туда,
Пойдём со мной come on. 
За окном шумит высокая трава, 
Позади остались грозы и дожди. 
У у уе
Я скучаю по тебе.
Ла ла ла ла ла ла ла ла
Танцуют звёзды и луна,
А ты опять сидишь один,
А ты всё смотришь из окна.
Давай пойдём с тобой туда,
Где нет ни снега, ни дождя,
Где мы останемся вдвоём,
Где будем только ты и я. 
Давай пойдём туда,
Давай пойдём сюда,
Давай пойдём вдвоём.
Давай пойдём сюда,
Давай пойдём туда,
Пойдём со мной come on.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZGKBeYoHpjw 
Мария мама
Иду по улицам длинным
К друзьям шагаю к любимым
Хочу сказать им о главном
О том, что знаю недавно
Что жизнь приятная штука
Пока нужны мы друг другу
Пока есть те, кто нас любят
Всё в порядке будет 
Припев:
Мама-ма-Мария
Мама-ма-Мария
Мама-ма-Мария
Несколько нежных слов 
Прямо я иду
Прямо я иду
Прямо и мечтаю
Встретить свою любовь 
Иду я снова и снова
По переулкам знакомым
Не от судьбы убегаю
К тебе навстречу шагаю
Мы так устали от фальши
Не знаю, что будет дальше
Но повторяю упрямо
Всё в порядке, мама 
Припев:
Мама-ма-Мария
Мама-ма-Мария
Мама-ма-Мария
Несколько нежных слов 
Прямо я иду
Прямо я иду
Прямо и мечтаю
Встретить свою любовь 
Мама-ма-Мария
Мама-ма-Мария
Мама-ма-Мария
Несколько нежных слов 
Прямо я иду
Прямо я иду
Прямо и мечтаю
Встретить свою любовь  http://youtube.com/watch?v=LE_njupq8vM 
Где-то летом 
Это было летом,
Было так прекрасно.
Началось всё это,
Как в волшебной сказке.
Вместе улетели
В небо голубое,
Обо всём забыли,
Были мы с тобою.
Где-то летом,
Звёзды нам улыбались,
Где-то летом,
Наши мечты сбывались,
Где-то летом,
Звёзды нам пели песни,
Где-то летом,
Были с тобою вместе.
Как в красивой сказке,
В жизни так бывает,
Встретились и больше
Мы не расставались.
Что бы быть счастливым,
Нам немного надо,
Просто ты сегодня
Будь со мною рядом.
Где-то летом,
Звёзды нам улыбались,
Где-то летом,
Наши мечты сбывались,
Где-то летом,
Звёзды нам пели песни,
Где-то летом,
Были с тобою вместе. 
Где-то летом,
Звёзды нам улыбались,
Где-то летом,
Наши мечты сбывались,
Где-то летом,
Звёзды нам пели песни,
Где-то летом,
Были с тобою вместе.

----------


## Dogboy182

Вчера услышал класную песню на "Русском Радио".  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKXVvIIwDbQ 
Песня смешная и настя... Красивая Ж)  
Потап и Настя Каменских - Крепкие орешки 
Кино, поп-корн и мы сидим с Настей
А что это за фильм? Какой-нибудь ужастик?
Не - это блок-бастер, всё перемешано
Крепкий орешек - да Джек, просто бешенный 
Кто этот лысый? В него бы я влюбилась
Ну ты размечталась... Это же Брюс Улиллис
Он главный герой и не потерпит насмешки
По фильму у него - самые крепкие орешки 
Припев:
Я не знаю, что мне делать с этою бедою
Покорил меня орешек, с лысой головою
Ах, какой красивый нос и взгляд у него едкий
Мой мужчина, мой герой, мой орешек крепкий! 
Окей, специально для Насти
Рассказываю всё, что было прямо с первой части: 
Брюс Уиллис - это Джон МакКлейн, он полицейский
Большой стаж работы и опыт житейский 
Короче, террористы захватили здание
Для Джона МакКлейна - это новое задание
Увидел он, среди заложников в плену
Свою сестру? Нет, свою бывшую жену 
А кто ж не хотел, спасти свою бывшую?
И главного злодея сбросил Джон с крыши
Но во второй части, вернулся его брат
Захватил аэропорт с десятком ребят 
Но Джон, хотя и не высокого роста
Но супер-герой еще 90-х
Крутился в крови, как в сметане пельмешки
Но пебеждают те, у кого крепкие орешки 
Припев:
Я не знаю, что мне делать с этою бедою
Покорил меня орешек, с лысой головою
Ах, какой красивый нос и взгляд у него едкий
Мой мужчина, мой герой, мой орешек крепкий! 
Ау, е! 
А третьей части Джон стал - городским спасателем
Боролся он Натся, с психом-взрывателем
Что, погибли люди? Как ты догадалась?
Но если Джон жив, - то надежда осталась 
Он даже попал, в чёрный квартал
... от негров убегал
И что случилось с ним? Тут главное - не мешкать,
Если дороги тебе крепкие орешки 
Но Брюс, то есть Джон - парень не простой
Он победит злодеев даже лысый и босой
Ведь он ни какой-нибудь базарный жлоб
Он - гордость страны, он - американский C.O.P. 
И я уверен, что у нас в стране - такие парни есть
И на обеих руках таких - неперечесть
Вот так выходят в дамки -  простые пешки
Но только те, у кого крепкие орешки 
Припев:
Я не знаю, что мне делать с этою бедою
Покорил меня орешек, с лысой головою
Ах, какой красивый нос и взгляд у него едкий
Мой мужчина, мой герой, мой орешек... 
Крепкий!

----------


## mishau_

Билан победил в Евровидении. Странно, что на форуме обсуждения я не нашел.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Билан победил в Евровидении. Странно, что на форуме обсуждения я не нашел.

----------


## Rtyom

А чего обсуждать-то? Дополнительные головные боли Москве на следующий год?

----------


## mishau_

Почему же это головные боли?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Почему же это головные боли?

 Евровидение придется принимать.  :P  
Кстати, победа Билана вызвала у западной публики (судя по реакции на форумах) взрыв негодования. Типа, "ах вы, гады-коммуняки, понаехали тут - лопатой не отмахаешься!" или "А че Россия участвуетв Евровидении? Она даже не в Европе".   ::   ::

----------


## Cocos

Видать, олигархи хорошо профинансировали Евровидение.   ::  
Меня как-то не радуют подобные победы: попса по всем каналам обрыдла.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Слышал анекдот уже, что всего-то для победы на Евровидении надо было "Тополя" по Красной площади прокатить  ::  
Ничего, у нас золотовалютные запасы вторые в мире. Думаю, на Евро 2008 тоже забашляют.  ::  Обидно только, что в этом мире за деньги можно купить абсолютно всё.

----------


## Rtyom

Это ж сколько времени ещё башлять можно будет!   ::

----------


## Leof

Я ничего не имею за Билана. Но, товарищи, то, что представили другие страны, вообще было хуже некуда. Не было ни одной мелодии, сплошные ау-аааа и еее, всё выглядело одинаково. 
Второе: к-как это, Россия не в Европе? В Африке, быть может?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Второе: к-как это, Россия не в Европе? В Африке, быть может?

 В Азии.   ::  Я сама только недавно узнала.  
Заполняла какую-то анкету на англоязычном сайте, надо было страну указать. Страны в списке не в алфавитном порядке, а разбиты по частям света. Ищу-ищу.. Блин, нету России. Думаю, что такое? Неужели такая бессовестная дискриминация? Потом нашла. В разделе "Северная Азия".  ::   
Че только не сделают, чтоб русских выставить какими-то неведомыми зверюшками.  Вот и азиаты нас, наверное, своими не считают... Абыдна, да?   ::

----------


## Leof

Границы континентов ещё никто не отменял. Европа кончается Уральскими горами. А Россия кое-где западнее Болгарии или Греции и уж точно Турции, которую вот-вот геополитически притянут к Европе. 
Россия занимает территорию Европы большую, чем любая европейская страна. Вобщем они там все договорятся все скоро они.

----------


## mishau_

Это не дискриминация, gRomoZeka. Просто 20% американцев не знают где Америка расположена, а ты уж про Россию от них требуешь.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Думаю, в следующем году все интересующиеся узнают, где Россия.   ::

----------


## Cocos

> Я ничего не имею за Билана. Но, товарищи, то, что представили другие страны, вообще было хуже некуда. Не было ни одной мелодии, сплошные ау-аааа и еее, всё выглядело одинаково.

 Нормальные артисты, имхо, на Евровидение не поедут. Только всякие гривастые Биланы, которым за границу надо съездить, чтобы прославиться. Самая его знаменитая песня и то на английском.  

> Второе: к-как это, Россия не в Европе? В Африке, быть может?

 А вы вспомните разбивку DVD по регионам!   ::  
Там мы в одном регионе со странами Африки!   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFtUUpECwHo 
Елена Неклюдова    *Переболела* 
Переболела,
Перестрадала,
Перехотела,
Пережила.
Всё я простила,
Всё я сумела -
И получилось забыть тебя 
Переболела,
Перестрадала,
Перехотела,
Пережила.
Всё я простила,
Всё я сумела -
И получилось забыть тебя 
Сигарета за сигаретой...
Я держу свое сердце в руках.
А любовь моя, где ты, где ты?
Далеко, далеко в облаках
Я не жалуюсь, не рыдаю
И в истерике не кричу.
Просто тихо так умираю
Оттого, что тебя люблю. 
Но переболела,
Перестрадала,
Перехотела,
Пережила.
Всё я простила,
Всё я сумела -
И получилось забыть тебя. 
Переболела,
Перестрадала,
Перехотела,
Пережила.
Всё я простила,
Всё я сумела -
И получилось забыть тебя 
Ничего что душе было больно.
Я сильная - пережила.
Проводила тебя спокойно
До дверей, знала, что навсегда.
Долго думала я ночами,
Что мне делать, чтоб не страдать.
Поняла я одно, что мы вправе
Просто жить и уметь мечтать 
И переболела,
Перестрадала,
Перехотела,
Пережила.
Всё я простила,
Всё я сумела -
И получилось забыть тебя 
Переболела,
Перестрадала,
Перехотела,
Пережила.
Всё я простила,
Всё я сумела -
И получилось забыть тебя.

----------


## Lampada

Игорь Воронцов  * Не я*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7-__qsLh3E  http://www.ivorontsov.ru/video/klip/ne_ja.avi

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCtRL7GlrJM 
Анжелика Варум и Леонид Агутин   *Февраль* 
Знаешь, однажды будет неважно
Что мы с тобой, а жаль
И не случайно, хоть и печально
Снова придет Февраль
Длинную ночь до расвета
Мне не сомкнуть глаз
Ветер холодный, не потревожь нас 
Знаешь, наверно, это неверно
Что мы с тобой, а жаль
Но не прощает, не отпускает
Ветреная печаль
В солнечный день не растает
Белой реки лед
Это не с нами не произойдет 
Пока Февраль как господин
Снимает белое пальто
Что ты одна и я один
Узнали мы только что 
Пока Февраль как господин
Снимает белое пальто
Что ты одна и я один
Узнали мы только что 
Знаешь, возможно, это несложно
Просто, как дважды два
Если однажды птицей бумажной
Станут твои слова
Несколько строк на конверте
Кто-то умчит вдаль
Что-то случилось, может быть, Февраль 
Пока Февраль как господин
Снимает белое пальто
Что я одна и ты один
Узнали мы только что 
Пока Февраль как господин
Снимает белое пальто
Что ты одна и я один
Узнали мы только что 
Пока Февраль как господин
Снимает белое пальто
Что я одна и ты один
Узнали мы только что

----------

